# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng cơm niêu tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_"Niêu đất ngày xưa muôn đời giữ._
_Cơm thơm thuở ấy vạn kiếp truyền.
Quý tự tân cần phương thủy đắc.
Vinh trùng lao khổ mãi thành lai."_




 
  Cơm  Niêu là món ăn dân dã bình dị của người dân Việt Nam từ bao đời nay.  Những hạt cơm dẻo thơm được nấu từ nồi đất phảng phất hương vị đồng quê  ngay giữa chốn đô thành, ăn kèm với món cá bống kho tộ, canh cua rau  mùng tơi, hay ăn cùng với cà pháo giòn tan, đậm vị mang đến cho thực  khách những cảm nhận thoang thoảng về cội nguồn nhưng vẫn phảng phất nét  văn minh hiện đại. Chính vì vậy món cơm niêu đã trở thành món ăn được  ưa thích và không thể thiếu trong những dịp liên hoan hay hội họp gia  đình của những thực khách sành ăn.  


 Tọa lạc ngay giữa Trung tâm Thành phố Hà Nội trên con phố đẹp - Phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh, *Cơm niêu Thúy Nga* được  ưu ái nằm bên bờ hồ Ngọc Khánh êm đềm, thơ mộng, Nhà hàng có bãi đỗ xe  thuận lợi, gần các trung tâm Thương mại, Du lịch, giải trí....Với lối  kiến trúc truyền thống , pha trộn giữa phong cách Hà Nội xưa, cổ kính,  và phong cách hiện đại, mang nhiều nét độc đáo riêng, khung cảnh xung  quanh bàn ăn được trang trí bởi những bức tranh thiên nhiên, đồng quê,  không gian rộng với 15 phòng liên tiếp và đón được khoảng 600 khách trên  một lượt... 
 


 


 Tất cả đã tạo cho Cơm Niêu Thúy Nga  một không gian ẩm thực vô cùng chân thực và sinh động. Nhà hàng *Cơm niêu Thúy Nga* đã  trở thành một địa điểm lý tưởng để thưởng thức đặc sản Cơm Niêu vào  những dịp cuối tuần, những buổi liên hoan, hội nghị hay tiệc sinh nhật,  thôi nôi,... Ra đời cách đây hơn 20 năm, Cơm Niêu Thúy Nga đã làm hài  lòng khách hàng xa gần bởi chất lượng, và phong cách phục vụ chuyên  nghiệp.  

 Hơn  20 năm qua, Cơm Niêu Thúy Nga không chỉ đón những thực khách trong nước  mà cả một lượng du khách nước ngoài muốn khám phá hương vị của đất nước  cong cong hình chữ S. Và biết bao người con nước Việt xa quê trở về  cũng đến Cơm Niêu Thúy Nga như tìm lại hương vị của Quê hương.  Nhà hàng *cơm niêu Thúy Nga* luôn  phục vụ khách hàng với chất lượng cao nhất, giá cả phù hợp nhất. Đến  với Cơm Niêu Thúy Nga, Qúy khách có nhiều lựa chọn cùng thực đơn phong  phú tùy theo sở thích, từ các món ăn dân dã, bình dị của vùng đồng quê  như cơm niêu cá trứng kho,  canh cua, canh bầu, cơm niêu đập cháy vàng  rộm ròn tan,… hay những món ăn hải sản từ bình dân đến cao cấp. Ngoài ra  nhà hàng còn phục vụ các món như : Baba núi nấu rượu vang Chi lê, đà  điểu nhúng dấm , ngỗng các món và các món lẩu với nước dùng ngon, chất,  thật nhất Hà Nội, các món Súp Yến, Vi cá. Nói chung nơi đây quy tập cả  sơn hào hải vị và các món dân dã nhất của ẩm thực Việt Nam.  Bất  ngờ hơn là những món quá giản dị dễ thương của nhà hàng dành cho Quý  khách, đặc biệt là người già và các em bé trong những Ngày lễ,  thượng thọ, sinh  nhật,... món quà không có giá trị về kinh tế nhưng nó đã toát lên một  phong cách văn hóa ẩm thực rất đẹp về người Hà Nội. Để người xa quê nhớ  nhà, người nước ngoài thêm khâm phục, người ở lại thêm mến thương Hà Nội  thanh lịch ngàn năm văn hiến. 



 

 

 

 


 

 

 


 


 


 


 



 Dưới  tài chế biến của các đầu bếp tài hoa, các món ăn trở nên vô cùng hấp  dẫn và tuyệt vời, cùng với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và tận tình,  Nhà hàng *cơm niêu Thúy Nga*  hứa  hẹn sẽ mang đến cho quý khách những bữa ăn ngon và những khoảnh khắc  đáng nhớ bên bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hay những người thân yêu của mình.  


 **

**


*Ngày 17/11 : mời khách rượu vang* 
*Ngày 18,19,20 tặng quà lưu niệm*

 

 



 Hẹn gặp lại quý khách vào ngày gần nhất.   
Trân trọng.  
 Địa chỉ duy nhất tại Hà Nội  

Cơm niêu Thúy Nga  
Địa chỉ: 110b2 Nguyễn Chí Thanh – Ba Đình – Hà Nội  
Email: nguyenthuynga_mattrang@yahoo.com.vn  _ info@comnieuthuynga.com.vn_  
Website: www.comnieuthuynga.com.vn  
Tel: (04) 3831 8528/ 012 2626 6915

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Toàn món dân giã đặc sản

----------


## Amp21

Ăn cơm niêu rất ngon  :love struck: 
Nét văn hóa của người Việt

----------


## nhahanghanoi

Mình rất thích những món ăn thế này , toàn những món ăn đậm chất Việt Nam

----------


## EZBooking

Mình hay ăn cơm niêu ở Phạm Ngọc Thạch, rất ngon rất Việt Nam. :Smile:

----------


## thuty

> Mình hay ăn cơm niêu ở Phạm Ngọc Thạch, rất ngon rất Việt Nam.


Mình cũng có đợt hay ăn ở đấy. Khá ngon

----------

